# Weird Breeds



## lozza14

k post some pics of some weird breeds


----------



## Juna

Define _weird_. :mrgreen:


----------



## rocky pony

Well...
I'd say Bashkir Curlys are weird under any weirdness standards.


----------



## roro

Marwari horse, because of their ears








Rocky Mountain Horse, for their color








Paso Finos for their unique Fino gait




Icelandic horse for their build and movement










Assuming that by weird you mean unusual.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

rocky pony said:


> Well...
> I'd say Bashkir Curlys are weird under any weirdness standards.


I would say "unique", not weird


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Akhal Teke


----------



## damnedEvans

I just love Akhal Teke and Marwari horse, my dream is to have a horse from those breeds . 


I think Fjord horse is weird because of his coloring, mane and tail. But he is adorable anyway. 









The Semigreu Romanesc is a romanian draft breed. I think it is a weird breed because of his conformation, a very stocky horse with short legs. 

















Knabstrupper is weird because of the coloring. 









Kathiawari is a very similar breed to the Marwari, both are indian breeds. I think that Kathiawari is a little smaller than Marwari.


----------



## Speed Racer

The Knabstrupper isn't any weirder than a leopard Appaloosa. In fact, breeders use leopard Appy mares to cross with their stallions.

The only weird horses I think exist are those freaky dwarf minis. You can say they're cute and adorable, but I think they're hideous.


----------



## damnedEvans

Speed Racer said:


> The Knabstrupper isn't any weirder than a leopard Appaloosa. In fact, breeders use leopard Appy mares to cross with their stallions.
> 
> The only weird horses I think exist are those freaky dwarf minis. You can say they're cute and adorable, but I think they're hideous.



Well, for me the Knabstrupper and even leopard Appaloosa are weird because of the color. I rarely see a paint horse is my country so you can imagine than a horse with the leopard pattern is something weird for me. They are beautiful horses but they are weird because they are something new to me and very unusual in my country. I bet that we don't have a horse like this in the whole country :lol:.

And I totally agree that dwarf minis are very ugly . They don't even look like a horse.


----------



## Reiterin

roro said:


>


is it just me, or is that saddle REALLY far forward?


----------



## roro

Looks forward to me too, even though I'm not a western rider. I believe they girthed/cinched the wrong strap.


----------



## lilkitty90

beautiful horses especially the curlies!! i am a western rider and i say that saddle is definitely to far forward! they used the back strap as a girth thats suposed to be in the back not the front  how strange.


----------



## masatisan

His saddle is cinched on a three-point instead of a single point. It is something they do with trail saddles to even pressure from the cinch on the tree and horse. Some have it built in:









Also his saddle might me sitting forward, but the rider is sitting very far back and leaning on the cantle, having the saddle more forward means that he is still sitting with his weight on the correct part of his horses back. Not forgetting his horse is gaited and, I'll say, gaited riders do strange things sometimes.

My contribution:








The Yakut horse from Yakutia in Russia!


----------



## ponyboy

Wow... I like hair but that's a little much!


----------



## equiniphile

The saddle on the RMH is in three-point, I believe it's called

LOL I have a Paso Fino....I wouldnt call his breed weird, more "unique" hehe


----------



## Rissa

ShutUpJoe said:


> Akhal Teke


There are SO many better photos of that breed, lol. I think you picked two that made them look the weirdest.


----------



## roro

Yep.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Their confirmation is weird. Most of them are built thin with ewe necks. They are beautiful (hubba hubba)









I've got a weird one for you guys. Not really a breed but....

HAIRLESS!


----------



## lilkitty90

Oh MY! bring out the sun block! cuz they are gonna need it!


----------



## Amir

Reiterin said:


> is it just me, or is that saddle REALLY far forward?


It's not just you. It looks really far forward to me too


----------



## wild_spot

That second hairless foal looks like a horse/elephant hybrid!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Aww be nice to him. He didn't make it too long : ( He was an Akhal Teke.


----------



## wild_spot

Why were they hairless? A mutation of some kind? Poor little ******s.


----------



## kmdstar

Those hairless ones seriously creeped me out!


----------



## DustyDiamond

Reiterin said:


> is it just me, or is that saddle REALLY far forward?


It is not just you that saddle IS really far forward..could go back a couple inches.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I don't know. Ummm here : )
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/hairless/hairlesshorsephotos.html


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

ShutUpJoe said:


> Their confirmation is weird. Most of them are built thin with ewe necks. They are beautiful (hubba hubba)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a weird one for you guys. Not really a breed but....
> 
> HAIRLESS!


:shock: WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU HAD A HAIRLESS HORSE?? DO THEY LIVE OR IS IT LIKE A LETHAL WHITE KINDA THING?


----------



## rocky pony

From what I've read, they generally die and the only known case of one living is that big fellow there named Harry, who was not born hairless.


----------



## ButterfliEterna

ShutUpJoe said:


> I don't know. Ummm here : )
> http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/hairless/hairlesshorsephotos.html



What a sad post.. 

I can understand that the Akhal-teke breeder doesn't speak English primarily.. but a nice review of the foals passed later on "due to health problems" instead of rough detail would have sufficed.

Poor things. Especially growing into deformities. :shock:
What would your reaction be if your mare gave birth to a hairless infant??


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

If they all normally die, I would be heartbroken!! It would be such a sad situation, but if it would live, I would love it just the same. It would be kinda neat...


----------



## speedy da fish

Prezwalski's horses because of their name, ancient history and primative look









Akhal Teke because of their colours, lankiness and thin skin









Zorses even though they are a hybrid


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Reiterin said:


> is it just me, or is that saddle REALLY far forward?


Nope, not just you, that saddle is really forward! And I don't think that horse's conformation is different enough to warrant that placement.....


----------



## QHDragon

I think Norwegian Fjords are kind of goofy looking. They look like they got stuck in a time somewhere around the pre-historic era. 

I don't know about weird breed, think that Straight Egyptian Arabians are kind of weird looking, I just can't get past the extreme dish some of them have, it just doesn't look natural. (flame suit on)

I agree that the alkah-teke is very unusual looking, I really love the natural shimmer they have to their coats though. I read somewhere that it was so they would be harder to see in the desert heat. 

And last but not least, MULES! Gotta love those long ears on a horse body.


----------

